# Georgian ver. of rain manna?



## kimko_379

I was wondering if you could possibly tell me what is the above verb used for the translation of "Exodus" 16:4.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## Circunflejo

I don't know Georgian but you may look for it yourself on the web of the Jehova Witnesses:https://www.jw.org/en/library/bible/?contentLanguageFilter=ka


----------



## kimko_379

Circunflejo said:


> I don't know Georgian but you may look for it yourself on the web of the Jehova Witnesses:https://www.jw.org/en/library/bible/?contentLanguageFilter=ka


I disbelieve Jehovah's Witnesses.  So, thank you, but no thank you.  But I'm not at all angry with you, don't worry.

I've got a non-Jehovah's-Witnesses "Georgian Bible" all right; but I'm such a total Georgian beginner that I even have hard times reading Georgian alphabet, let alone learning the Grammar enough to "decipher" the Bible in the language.  Would anyone "decipher" = explain the Georgian translation in question grammatically and lexically for me, please?

Thanks for your trouble anyway.  I have managed to acknowledge a "Ts'vims ( = It rains.)"-derived word in "Exodus 16:4" of my Georgian Bible.  But if anyone could clarify the word-structure exactly grammatically for me, please still do so!


----------



## Circunflejo

kimko_379 said:


> I disbelieve Jehovah's Witnesses.


I don't like their translations either but I can't see why would they manipulate rain manna so I thought there shouldn't be problems with that quote even though the bible is known for their lack of translation rigour. Just out of curiosity, you may compare it with the other Georgian Bible that you have just to see if there's any (relevant) difference in translation.


----------



## kimko_379

Circunflejo said:


> I don't know Georgian but you may look for it yourself on the web of the Jehova Witnesses:https://www.jw.org/en/library/bible/?contentLanguageFilter=ka


I've found out that that translation was using the same verb as in my version, thank you.


----------



## kimko_379

A Georgian-English Dictionary has revealed to me that my version of the Georgian Bible "Exodus" says in the verse in question:  "Look, I will rain down bread from the heaven/sky for you." all right.  Thank you for your help.


----------

